# Something really horrible.



## alucard77 (Aug 30, 2010)

Hi All,

I am not a environmentalist by any form or means.  But today, I saw quiet possibly one of the most disturbing things I have ever seen.  I mean, I am not saying this is worse then some of the things that humans do to each other, but this is really sick.



This is a daily slaughter of dolphins that happens daily in Taiji, Japan.  This meat is then sold to the people of Japan to eat.  Besides the fact that this is sick, there are multiple points that are sicker then this:

1- The people of Japan have no idea they are eatting Dolphin, as the government allows them to mislabel their fish on purpose
2- The dolphin meat contains the highest levels of mercury of any fish.  Mercury is toxic and leads to permanent defects and effects children
3- In order to drive the consumption of Dolphin meat, the Taiji government gave dolphin meat to all the schools in it's region.  In Japan, you must eat the food the schools feed you.

So just put these things together.  This is really sick.  I know that this is no worse then Chickens, Cows and Pigs to some people.  However, the majority of the world does not eat dolphin.  Even in Japan, people are outraged about this.  So why would people be this sick?

Just thought I would show you guys something different then the norm and useless stuff we talk about on a daily basis.

By the way, the movie I saw where this came from was called "The Cove".  It is a documentary.

This is also a site on this if your interested.

http://www.takepart.com/thecove?fb_js_fbu=0

Here is a follow up I found:



Also found an article on the Mercury level in people in Japan who eat Dolphin / Whale meat:

http://search.japantimes.co.jp/cgi-bin/nn20090923f2.html


----------



## N4RU70 FR34K (Aug 30, 2010)

Just let them eat what they want to eat, I mean of course they're doing something bad but it's not like we can stop it, that's what Whale Wars or whatever that show is for.


----------



## monkat (Aug 30, 2010)

Tis why I'm a vegetarian - cut down on demand for this.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Aug 30, 2010)

N4RU70 FR34K said:
			
		

> Just let them eat what they want to eat, I mean of course they're doing something bad but it's not like we can stop it, that's what Whale Wars or whatever that show is for.


TV shows have no effect on anything.

Poor dolphins, it's such a sad sight to see those animals being slaughtered 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





That said, I think there recently was some kind of whale-slaughtering competition (festival?) in one of the Nordic countries, but I'm not too sure. I find that people that participate in killing animals 'for fun' are sick and should all be imprisoned on a desolate island.

EDIT: October 2009, Denmark

Ugh. Stupid fucks.


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Aug 30, 2010)

N4RU70 FR34K said:
			
		

> Just let them eat what they want to eat, I mean of course they're doing something bad but it's not like we can stop it, that's what Whale Wars or whatever that show is for.


Did you read his post? Dolphin has high mercury content and the people of japan don't even know their eating it. And the way their killing the dolphin's is inhumane. Dolphin's are also endangered.


----------



## Hells Malice (Aug 30, 2010)

Didn't watch the video because i've seen plenty before...
But uh, just want to point out most 'top quality dolphin farm/slaughterhouses' attain the best tasting meat by torturing the dolphins before killing them, because the dolphins release something while being tortured makes the meat better.

I mean, NA/EU do some pretty sick stuff to farmed animals, but i'm pretty sure "torture the animal to make the meat better" isn't a common practice here.


----------



## Mantis41 (Aug 30, 2010)

I saw that doco a little while ago and was left wondering; Why does watching the slaughter of dolphins make me fell sick yet if I watched cod being treated the same I would not have the same level of emotional response.

I guess Dolphins exhibit a much higher level of intelligence than other aquatic species such as fish so we hold the value of there lives a lot higher than we would another animal. Would you shed a tear if there was a documentary about a thousand ants behind slaughtered?

It has to do with the way we think. Is a Dolphins' life more important than a Cods’? I would say yes. So I am basing the value of the life of an animal on its' intelligence. Is this right or wrong...........? 

You could argue the higher the intelligence the animal the more pain, emotion and other senses that animal will feel. So, therefore it becomes less and less ethical to slaughter a animal above a certain level of intelligence which I think is sound reasoning. 

The question is, has a dolphin’s intelligence been artificially raised above that of a pig or a cow by shows such as flipper, and SeaWorld or are they truly a more advanced species that deserves more respect than we show other creatures on this planet.

Just thinking out loud here, and recalling some of the things that went through my mind when I first saw that documentary.


----------



## N4RU70 FR34K (Aug 31, 2010)

@ BobTheJoeBob and Ellie LOL it was a joke, sort of...


----------



## Ryukouki (Aug 31, 2010)

This is probably the most revolting thing I've ever seen. It's really sad to see something so innocent being cruelly butchered as if it were nothing. I saw this and was literally in tears after watching it. Why the blue FUCK are you Japanese fishermen killing something so innocent!? WHAT THE HELL DID IT DO TO YOU!?


----------



## N4RU70 FR34K (Aug 31, 2010)

Ryukouki said:
			
		

> This is probably the most revolting thing I've ever seen. It's really sad to see something so innocent being cruelly butchered as if it were nothing. I saw this and was literally in tears after watching it. Why the blue FUCK are you Japanese fishermen killing something so innocent!? WHAT THE HELL DID IT DO TO YOU!?


Because they're animals it's like how we kill cows, it's not that big of a deal also that's their job.


----------



## monkat (Aug 31, 2010)

N4RU70 FR34K said:
			
		

> Ryukouki said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You are a fucking asshole. "It's like how we kill cows, it's not that big of a deal". Fuck. You. "Because N48180ruto20981-8f43q980-1k is an animal - it's like how we kill cows, it's not that big of a deal"

Just because a species doesn't have the same jaws and brains that we do doesn't mean that they deserve to be slaughtered in numbers far more than necessary for human survival.

Would we be able to sustain our current population on vegetable sources of food alone? No!

Do we need to eat a damn pig for every meal? Fuck no.


----------



## Shakraka (Aug 31, 2010)

Dolphins are delicious; you guys don't know what you're missing out on. They are so goddamn tasty with sauté'd garlic and tartar sauce.


----------



## N4RU70 FR34K (Aug 31, 2010)

monkat said:
			
		

> N4RU70 FR34K said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They're people starving and dying of things like cancer and you're worried about save some freaking dolphins, they don't even benefit us (except for Japan because they eat them) anyways I win


----------



## Hop2089 (Aug 31, 2010)

Sea Shepard's job but they are at the end of the Earth in Antarctica.  I do not approve of dolphin slaughter, you can't eat them so let them be free, I also don't approve of whale slaughter outside of tribal hunts by Inuit tribes (it's their culture and they had limits since the beginning of time).


----------



## ball2012003 (Aug 31, 2010)

I agree with naruto freak. Sure dolphins are nice and all but still, this is the same thing as killing any other animal so why is everyone getting all worked up about this(besides the part where the feed it to people unknowingly)


----------



## injected11 (Aug 31, 2010)

N4RU70 FR34K said:
			
		

> They're people starving and dying of things like cancer and you're worried about save some freaking dolphins, they don't even benefit us (except for Japan because they eat them) anyways I win
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## monkat (Aug 31, 2010)

N4RU70 FR34K said:
			
		

> They're people starving and dying of things like cancer and you're worried about save some freaking dolphins, they don't even benefit us (except for Japan because they eat them) anyways I win
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## _Chaz_ (Aug 31, 2010)

Not gonna lie... I lol'd


----------



## BloodyFlame (Aug 31, 2010)

N4RU70 FR34K said:
			
		

> Ryukouki said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Shinigami357 (Aug 31, 2010)

naruto freak finally cracked. "they're just animals," you say? well, let me educate you here for a bit. homo sapiens sapiens (read : humans) is also an animal. so according to you, this species is expendable? we just let the species run amok and kill each other, why not? it's fun and it makes for great documentaries and videogame sales. true, we kill to eat, but a huge percentage of the animals we eat day to day were raised, nearly pampered, kept in enclosures. rather than tortured and taken forcibly from their native habitats.



			
				monkat said:
			
		

> You are a fucking asshole.


----------



## monkat (Aug 31, 2010)

Shinigami! You forgot the quote!

---edit---

Thank you


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Aug 31, 2010)

N4RU70 FR34K said:
			
		

> They're people starving and dying of things like cancer and you're worried about save some freaking dolphins, they don't even benefit us (except for Japan because they eat them) anyways I win




Why do you type if you continue to type up a bunch of nonsense just to stir up trouble?
Dolphins are just as smart as humans.
How would *YOU *feel if you were hunted/lured/tricked into a net only to be slaughtered as if you are nothing?
How would that make you feel? Oh, that's right, you wouldn't be feeling anything, cause you'd be *DEAD.*

Do your fucking research next time before you type.

Ugh.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Aug 31, 2010)

N4RU70 FR34K said:
			
		

> Because they're animals it's like how we kill cows, it's not that big of a deal also that's their job.Difference in culture still doesn't approve of the fact these animals are killed for fun/fake food. Dolphins are among the most intelligent species of animals on this planet (some humans are smarter, definitely not all of 'em though). Killing them is good for absolutely nothing. I think I'll go ahead and kill you, because you're _just an animal_, too.
> 
> Oh, andQUOTE(monkat @ Aug 30 2010, 07:23 PM) You are a fucking asshole.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 31, 2010)

N4RU70 FR34K said:
			
		

> ...anyways I win
> 
> 
> 
> ...



(I don't usually get this angry, sorry, but this is slightly...)


----------



## Talaria (Aug 31, 2010)

All comes down to your philosophy on the value of life.  In my opinion people too often try and shove a human perspective on an animal. For example:



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> How would YOU feel if you were hunted/lured/tricked into a net only to be slaughtered as if you are nothing?
> How would that make you feel? Oh, that's right, you wouldn't be feeling anything, cause you'd be DEAD.



( Oh this isn't based on the quote above, just various comments in the thread)

1. A dolphin is not a human it does not think or feel in our human capacity

2. Intelligence has nothing to do with how much pain it feels. Pain is purely to do with the nervous system, in order to remind/alert the being that they have been injured to aid survival.

3. 'Dolphins' are not endangered. Certain types of dolphin are.

4. Humans are animals...wow...Captain Obvious to the rescue. 

5. No one answer is going to be correct, we are humans we all think/feel/have opinions different from each other. 

In my opinion as long as the dolphins are killed humanely and a healthy population of these types of dolphins are maintained they can go about their business.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 31, 2010)

Did you know that dolphins and humans are the only two animals that take pleasure from sex?


----------



## monkat (Aug 31, 2010)

Talaria said:
			
		

> 1. A dolphin is not a human it does not think or feel in our human capacity
> *I personally never said they did think at the same level as a human - and they probably don't, especially in terms of abstract concepts, but they certainly do feel pain, fear, sadness, and loneliness.*
> 2. Intelligence has nothing to do with how much pain it feels. Pain is purely to do with the nervous system, in order to remind/alert the being that they have been injured to aid survival.
> *So...because pain exists for an evolutionary purpose, things deserve to die? Wut?*
> ...



All (or at least most) mammals do - it provides assurance of the survival of the species.


----------



## Gariscus (Aug 31, 2010)

Talaria said:
			
		

> All comes down to your philosophy on the value of life.  In my opinion people too often try and shove a human perspective on an animal. For example:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Regardles of whether it is right or wrong dolphins should not be killed and eaten due the high amount of mercury in their 'meat'.


----------



## injected11 (Aug 31, 2010)

JetKun said:
			
		

> Did you know that dolphins and humans are the only two animals that take pleasure from sex?


Could've sworn I read something years ago about pigs having 30-minute orgasms or something like that.


----------



## N4RU70 FR34K (Aug 31, 2010)

injected11 said:
			
		

> N4RU70 FR34K said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My cat died of cancer too but dolphins aren't that great anyways so yeah, it's not like you guys can change my opinion because I usually never do.

EDIT : Humans are nowhere near an animals we are actually smart it's not like go around lions like dolphins go near fishermen.

@ Talaria he/she is right she brought up excellent points.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Aug 31, 2010)

monkat said:
			
		

> In my opinion as long as the dolphins are killed humanely and a healthy population of these types of dolphins are maintained they can go about their business.
> *Sure! Let's go and kill people, too, actually. We're far overpopulated and there has been nothing done. It would improve the economy quite a bit, same as how it happened after the black plague - less people to fill jobs, more capita per worker.*




I couldn't agree more. Since over 20,000 get killed a year, why don't we kill 20,000 people a year? That way we can get the economy under control.
Why didn't I think of this before!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Let's start with the idiots, they won't put up much of a fight cause they've got a case of The Stupid.

(Your answer actually makes sense.)


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Aug 31, 2010)

Talaria said:
			
		

> 'Dolphins' are not endangered. Certain types of dolphin are.


That is not a decent argument at all. If these mass murders continue, _all_ dolphin species _will_ become endangered (and perhaps even extinct). Which is why we want it to stop.

Nature destroys species that aren't worthy of surviving, there is no need for us to destroy any other species.

And don't start ranting on how flies and mosquitos are animals too, because their population is so immense, they will most likely never become extinct.

So, tl;dr: your point(s) is/are moot.


----------



## N4RU70 FR34K (Aug 31, 2010)

phoenixgoddess27 said:
			
		

> monkat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We don't kill people because we aren't retarded, dolphins are freaking animals who cares if they die or live.

EDIT : Hi Ellie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT : I'll be back in about 8 hours have fun bringing up useless things.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Aug 31, 2010)

N4RU70 FR34K said:
			
		

> We don't kill people because we aren't retarded, dolphins are freaking animals who cares if they die or live.
> 
> EDIT : Hi Ellie



You aren't? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This is just you trying to get under the skin of everyone, I've seen you do this plenty of times before to know when you're trying to do so.

Better luck next time.


----------



## monkat (Aug 31, 2010)

N4RU70 FR34K said:
			
		

> We don't kill people because we aren't retarded, dolphins are freaking animals who cares if they die or live.
> 
> EDIT : Hi Ellie



...There are quite a few humans who are retarded. Even more are actually just stupid out of will power (or lack thereof)*cough cough*.

I care if they live or die. Their families care if they live or die. Their predators care, their prey cares, almost everyone in this thread cares.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Aug 31, 2010)

_We_ care, but it's just that





			
				monkat said:
			
		

> You are a fucking asshole.


----------



## monkat (Aug 31, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> _We_ care, but it's just that
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I love you.


----------



## N4RU70 FR34K (Aug 31, 2010)

monkat said:
			
		

> N4RU70 FR34K said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well I don't really care for retarded people but they're still people.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Aug 31, 2010)

N4RU70 FR34K said:
			
		

> Well I don't really care for retarded people but they're still people.



And we don't really care about you.
But we're still people.


----------



## .psyched (Aug 31, 2010)

phoenixgoddess27 said:
			
		

> N4RU70 FR34K said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have to agree.
Your comments are totally irrelevant.
It really sucks that they're slaughtering dolphins over there. How long has this been going on?


----------



## Talaria (Aug 31, 2010)

Talaria said:
			
		

> 1. A dolphin is not a human it does not think or feel in our human capacity
> *I personally never said they did think at the same level as a human - and they probably don't, especially in terms of abstract concepts, but they certainly do feel pain, fear, sadness, and loneliness.*
> 
> I personally never directed this at you.
> ...



Edit- Reply to below, to an extent, some of your argument's were moot, as unfortunately I was misinterpreted such is the nature of a written text. And yes my new arguments are nothing really, just a dickish need to reply. What I was attempting to point out is how do you define life? Who can take it? The basis of this banter/debating is going to lead to the same philosophical debate on life which has plagued humanity since its existence and leads to no answer. 

/exeunt (Talaria leaves the stage in a dishevelled manner)


----------



## monkat (Aug 31, 2010)

@talaria - really long quote, so not doing it again.

All of your "new" "arguments" are completely moot. Half of them are completely missing the point.

And by arguing that it is morally correct to kill them, you are saying that they deserve to die.

No, killing a bear is not any more right than killing a dolphin, and I never endorsed it. The right to bear arms is to protect yourself in self-defense. That is the purpose of it. The people feared a government who could come in and kill them, where they had no defense of their own - the right to bear arms was necessary to appease the people.

EDIT: Going to work - not going to respond for a while.


----------



## Gariscus (Aug 31, 2010)

N4RU70 FR34K said:
			
		

> EDIT : Humans are nowhere near an animals we are actually smart it's not like go around lions like dolphins go near fishermen.


Are you trying to say that humans aren't animals?


----------



## Terminator02 (Aug 31, 2010)

i love how chaz loled and everyone ignored him to flame naruto... anyways this is one of those things that some people just don't care about and others are deeply moved by

I think that the whole red sea thing made it look alot worse, however I do agree with some points made in this thread (but not all)

I don't want to enter this flame war, but I do think that these type of documentaries usually stop the situation from being so severe (or at least as severe as it was during the recording), but what would I know? these are Japanese people


----------



## .psyched (Aug 31, 2010)

Terminator02 said:
			
		

> i love how chaz loled and everyone ignored him to flame naruto... anyways this is one of those things that some people just don't care about and others are deeply moved by
> 
> I think that the whole red sea thing made it look alot worse, however I do agree with some points made in this thread (but not all)
> 
> I don't want to enter this flame war, but I do think that these type of documentaries usually stop the situation from being so severe (or at least as severe as it was during the recording), but what would I know? these are Japanese people


I doubt it would. I mean, based on what is told, at least maybe they'd change something in the schools, but that's it.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Aug 31, 2010)

Gariscus said:
			
		

> N4RU70 FR34K said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, are we?


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Aug 31, 2010)

Yes, we are. How many times does it need to be stated again?


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Aug 31, 2010)

Infinite Zero said:
			
		

> Well, are we?



I'd say we are. Humans certainly act worse than them, at times.
Or if you want a definite answer, go ask a cannibal.


----------



## Terminator02 (Aug 31, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> Yes, we are. How many times does it need to be stated again?


that's a quite controversial "fact", but everyone's views on it are so fixed it's not worth arguing

Edit: everytime I see Nad's avatar i think it's someone else, you better change it before I lose my mind


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Aug 31, 2010)

Terminator02 said:
			
		

> that's a quite controversial "fact", but everyone's views on it are so fixed it's not worth arguing


Evolution is a fact. What we call humans are just evolved monkeys (I'm simplifying it but you get the gist).

Kinda makes this sound like Pokémon, really.


----------



## Terminator02 (Aug 31, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> Terminator02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Aug 31, 2010)

I just pointed out that it _is_ a fact. Anyone that fully believes in creationism is an idiot.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Aug 31, 2010)

Terminator02 said:
			
		

> that's a quite controversial "fact", but everyone's views on it are so fixed it's not worth arguing



Ah. Right Mr. Terminator, my views are fixed on one belief and one alone.


----------



## lolzed (Aug 31, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> Terminator02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Last I heard it was still a theory,nothing concrete was proven.


----------



## 1NOOB (Aug 31, 2010)

hahaha something is dying , funny stuff , you made my day sir! 



now thats a reason to call me an asshole...  (tho i really think that and i laugh for real while watching the video but thats just me lol i have fun watching video of human dying lol )


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Aug 31, 2010)

lolzed said:
			
		

> Last I heard it was still a theory,nothing concrete was proven.



How the world did this change from dolphin killing to how humans were created?

I think for the sake of a religion war, it's best to stay on topic.


1Poop: You're annoying.


----------



## Terminator02 (Aug 31, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> I just pointed out that it _is_ a fact. Anyone that fully believes in creationism is an idiot.


(then) there are a lot of idiots in this world 

(that then at the beginning of my sentence makes all the difference)

Edit: "then there are a lot of idiots in this world" saying that there are many believers in creationism and according to your definition are therefore idiots (brain muscles activate)

"there are a lot of idiots in this world" saying that there are a lot of idiots that believe in creationism


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Aug 31, 2010)

Well, that's a given. Thanks for pointing out the obvious.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Aug 31, 2010)

disregard. im off topic already


----------



## Terminator02 (Aug 31, 2010)

phoenixgoddess27 said:
			
		

> lolzed said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


good point


----------



## mthrnite (Aug 31, 2010)

Being that N4RU70 FR34K brings no benefit to our forums, he is now banned from them.

I win.


----------



## Terminator02 (Aug 31, 2010)

then how is bladexdsl not banned yet?


----------



## 1NOOB (Aug 31, 2010)

mthrnite said:
			
		

> Being that N4RU70 FR34K brings no benefit to our forums, he is now banned from them.
> 
> I win.




i dont get it ....he just express himself no? no flaming except for other who said asshole to him... wtf


----------



## nutella (Aug 31, 2010)

mthrnite said:
			
		

> Being that N4RU70 FR34K brings no benefit to our forums, he is now banned from them.
> 
> I win.


You sure do.

Dolphin killing FTL by the way.


----------



## mthrnite (Aug 31, 2010)

Terminator02 said:
			
		

> then how is bladexdsl not banned yet?
> Because we have a love child together. Next question.
> 
> *Posts merged*
> ...


It's... complicated. Next question.


----------



## Terminator02 (Aug 31, 2010)

was that your 4,000th post when you declared that u banned naruto? if so congratz... i think


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Aug 31, 2010)

mthrnite said:
			
		

> It's... complicated. Next question.



What's your opinion on the dolphin killing topic?


----------



## mthrnite (Aug 31, 2010)

phoenixgoddess27 said:
			
		

> mthrnite said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I tend towards Jainism's precept that all life is precious. I make exceptions in the case of mosquitos and cockroaches.
I do eat meat, and have close family that is involved in the slaughter of animals. I think there is a balance to be kept, and at first flush, the dolphin thing presented by OP looks to cross that line significantly. I confess to not looking into it too deeply as of yet.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Aug 31, 2010)

mthrnite said:
			
		

> I tend towards Jainism's precept that all life is precious. I make exceptions in the case of mosquitos and cockroaches.
> I do eat meat, and have close family that is involved in the slaughter of animals. I think there is a balance to be kept, and at first flush, the dolphin thing presented by OP looks to cross that line significantly. I confess to not looking into it too deeply as of yet.



I spent two hours watching the show on Animal Planet, trust me, the video by the OP is just a small taste.
I agree with you, although, the only meat I've eaten in two weeks and some days is seafood(not dolphin). 
I'm trying out something Guild mentioned but I have to admit, I do get the hunger to eat meat. Just because I have that hunger though, I'm not going to go slaughter more than my share and dump the rest(as the fishermen did).


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Aug 31, 2010)

This topic is now about the benefits of being a veggie.

I only eat chicken (and most kinds of fish), so I suppose you could consider me a vegetarian. I prefer eating vegetables and fruits to meat and fish though, because they're a lot 'fresher'.

When my parents and brother eat meat, I most of the times eat some kind of meat replacement like Quorn (it tastes so good, typing this makes me crave for more! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





). Funny thing is that I don't eat mushrooms, yet Quorn is made of mushrooms.


----------



## Terminator02 (Aug 31, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> This topic is now about the benefits of being a veggie.
> 
> I only eat chicken (and most kinds of fish), so I suppose you could consider me a vegetarian. I prefer eating vegetables and fruits to meat and fish though, because they're a lot 'fresher'.
> 
> ...


no going off topic or else


----------



## Apex (Aug 31, 2010)

I am seriously having a hard time understanding this thread. The only person here who decided to stand against the popular opinion was banned? I agree with every word he said sans anything that could be considered flaming. Dolphins are animals, cows are animals, we are animals, we inhumanely slaughter our own, and every other animal on the face of this planet, yet people want to specifically focus on the "cute" and "demi-intellegent" one for some reason. I'm not a vegetarian, I am just ambivalent to the fact that this is the natural order of things, and if doing this to cows, chickens, pigs and a plethora of other animals, why is this not okay? It's either all alright, or none of it is. You can't just cry when you don't get your way and expect things to change, and abuse what little power you do have to people who don't agree with you.

I am of course, talking about the treatment of the Animals, not the role of the Japanese government. Mercury is mercury, you'd have to be naive to believe that a nation who's diet consists of mostly sea-food is not getting gratuitous amounts in their diet, check out their longevity if you think that it's that big of a factor. 

To build onto that, what do you think is in our manufactured school meals all around the globe? What they claim, or something else to cut corners. Pffft, I'd be shocked if I haven't eaten the processed remains of at least 10 rats throughout my life.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Aug 31, 2010)

It isn't really offtopic as it has a lot to do with the topic at hand.

Besides, who started talking about evolution?

That's right.

@Apex: he was banned for being an idiot. Not just for this topic.

I don't think anyone approved of cows/pigs/sheep/whatever being mass murdered either. You're misunderstanding this. Of course, dolphins will be appreciated more, because they're way cuter than a fat cow, but think about it: if you could save only one of two species, which one would you save? The cute, intelligent one, or the ugly, not-so-intelligent one?

That's right.


----------



## Terminator02 (Aug 31, 2010)

Apex said:
			
		

> I am seriously having a hard time understanding this thread. The only person here who decided to stand against the popular opinion was banned? I agree with every word he said sans anything that could be considered flaming. Dolphins are animals, cows are animals, we are animals, we inhumanely slaughter our own, and every other animal on the face of this planet, yet people want to specifically focus on the "cute" and "demi-intellegent" one for some reason. I'm not a vegetarian, I am just ambivalent to the fact that this is the natural order of things, and if doing this to cows, chickens, pigs and a plethora of other animals, why is this not okay? It's either all alright, or none of it is. You can't just cry when you don't get your way and expect things to change, and abuse what little power you do have to people who don't agree with you.
> 
> I am of course, talking about the treatment of the Animals, not the role of the Japanese government. Mercury is mercury, you'd have to be naive to believe that a nation who's diet consists of mostly sea-food is not getting gratuitous amounts in their diet, check out their longevity if you think that it's that big of a factor.
> 
> ...


he's done alot more than just on this thread

Edit:it was both of us, now let's not get in an argument about who started it, ON TOPIC

Edit Edit: I declare a break from F5ing this thread, time for a good meal (breakfast)


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Aug 31, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> This topic is now about the benefits of being a veggie.
> 
> I only eat chicken (and most kinds of fish), so I suppose you could consider me a vegetarian. I prefer eating vegetables and fruits to meat and fish though, because they're a lot 'fresher'.
> 
> ...



Hahaha, I made a reference to being a veggie, but it was to point out something.
"I wouldn't kill more than my fair share" the dolphins were being killed for their meat, yet hardly anyone eats it nor is it healthy to eat due to the large amounts of Mercury.
It's a slow suicide, in a way.

@Apex
To each their own, but his "view" was directed towards the tempers, not towards the cause of this thread.


----------



## Apex (Aug 31, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> I don't think anyone approved of cows/pigs/sheep/whatever being mass murdered either. You're misunderstanding this. Of course, dolphins will be appreciated more, because they're way cuter than a fat cow, but think about it: if you could save only one of two species, which one would you save? The cute, intelligent one, or the ugly, not-so-intelligent one?
> 
> That's right.



Obviously the cow, considering it feeds me more often then not. 

Next retarded question?


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Aug 31, 2010)

There are other foods that perfectly replace cow meat, and perhaps even taste better.

Next retarded answer?


----------



## .psyched (Aug 31, 2010)

Beef meat is awesome. 8D


----------



## mthrnite (Aug 31, 2010)

Apex said:
			
		

> I am seriously having a hard time understanding this thread. The only person here who decided to stand against the popular opinion was banned?


Sorry to be so terse about that. Naruto was to be banned quite legitimately early on, but was given another chance along with provisions. In short, he was on very thin ice, and certain key things that he said in this thread broke that ice. To be clear, it wasn't for his opinion on the topic that he was banned, but his wording of that opinion. You are welcome to not make a distinction between the two, but I assure you there is one. Internal affairs cannot always be fleshed out in public, and I know you don't know me well enough to take my word for it, but I am always conscientious where bans are concerned. I was flippant about it in my post however, so I thought I owed at least a bit of an explanation.


----------



## xx_cutie_xx (Aug 31, 2010)

I just came upon this topic and heard N4RU70 FRE4K was banned.
Sorry, but "something really horrible" just happened to him. xD
I just thought it was ironic because of the title of the topic lol.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Aug 31, 2010)

Talaria said:
			
		

> All comes down to your philosophy on the value of life.  In my opinion people too often try and shove a human perspective on an animal. For example:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oh, so people try to make it seem that it's human, huh? and that detracts the value of a life how? what's wrong with that? you're not tellin me you are afraid of your own humanity? it's called putting things into perspective (putting yourself in one's shoes, etc) and there's nothing wrong with that. rather, it is when people stop thinking about the next guy (or animal) that the shit hits the fan.

1. how would YOU know? ever been  dolphin? had an encounter with a talking one? wait, no YOU'RE aquaman? maybe you pioneered the field of dolphin neurology? and what does pain have to do with it? if i strangled your pet dog/cat (or whatever) while it was sleeping, you'd cry even if he didn't feel a darned thing, amirite?
on the subject of dogs... why do people always accept the "fact" that dogs are "smart" animals? coz they can learn tricks? coz they get the morning paper? coz they save people's lives? dolphins also learn things, they also help save people's lives and their ability to live together is far better then dogs. so why is the dog considered smart and - according to you - the dolphins aren't?

2. hmmm... i doubt you'd volunteer if i said i'd turn you into a senile old fart and then saw your foot off, to see if you feel it as much as you wold have with all your intelligence intact. like i said above, pain has nothing to do with this. it's about people doing cruel things that we are crying foul over. 

3. oh, so lack of endangerment is lack of responsibility for your own damn actions now? you are implying that humans are so near-sighted they don't give a damn about other species as long as there is still a few dozen or so in some place somewhere? what exactly is the point here? you do accept the fact that so far, we have yet to find any planets with life? that dolphins might well be a unique species across the cosmos? and yet you'd wait for them to get endangered before you start to care? don't humans think always of the individual rather than the whole? 

4. and your point being what, exactly? huh? did you put up point number 4 just for spite? yes, humans are animals, glad we agree on that.

5. now you're avoiding the question altogether? what, humans get to be impertinent, uncaring idiots when they don't feel a certain way about something? let me tell you something here. the reason humanity has survived up to now is because they have always found a way to compensate for differences in thinking, opinions etc (like i said, putting yourself in one's shoes). you're telling me humans can only find level ground when it concerns us, not about anything else? i think you must have a pretty low view of the human race then.


i dunno... you would think tempers wouldn't get in an uproar if the dolphins were being killed humanely right? *think about this: japan is there in the pacific ocean, slightly closer to the main south-east asia landmass than, say the philippines. the surrounding waters here have a highly vast diversity of seafood. why go out of your way to kill dolphins when the person who's gonna be eating it probably won't even know it is dolphin meat? because it's "tradition"? i beg to differ. also, as far as i know, dolphins don't exactly lurk in shallow water, meaning these japanese fishermen have to be going further out, way past their territorial waters and into international territory, which would make this activity illegal.*


----------



## DarkShinigami (Aug 31, 2010)

Talaria said:
			
		

> All comes down to your philosophy on the value of life.  In my opinion people too often try and shove a human perspective on an animal. For example:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i agree with you some people on this board are trying to shove their values down each others throat


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Aug 31, 2010)

pokefreak2008 said:
			
		

> some people on this board are trying to shove their values down each others throat


Well yeah, that's kinda the point of a debate.


----------



## Raika (Aug 31, 2010)

i think this is a sick act, but hey, we're talking about us humans, the race that kills anything that looks delicious enough to eat *cough cannibalism*


----------



## Shinigami357 (Aug 31, 2010)

lol, shoving values down other people's throats. what, you mean we're shoving the ridiculously evil values of appreciating life and standing up against inhumane acts?


----------



## Terminator02 (Aug 31, 2010)

Shinigami357 said:
			
		

> lol, shoving values down other people's throats. what, you mean we're shoving the ridiculously evil values of appreciating life and standing up against inhumane acts?


yep, exactly that, they're just animals that Japanese think are good for eatin' 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , although they are being slaughtered a bit... extremely. Oh well, it won't last too much longer anyway caz they'll all be dead. What can we do about it?


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Aug 31, 2010)

Terminator02 said:
			
		

> What can we do about it?


We can stop it. Duh.


----------



## Terminator02 (Aug 31, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> Terminator02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


plz tell me how, i will support it (unless it's one of those scam organization pieces of bs)


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Aug 31, 2010)

Complain about it, tell more people about it, and so forth. Shouldn't be too hard and should have a noticeable effect at least.


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Aug 31, 2010)

Apex said:
			
		

> I am seriously having a hard time understanding this thread. The only person here who decided to stand against the popular opinion was banned? I agree with every word he said sans anything that could be considered flaming. Dolphins are animals, cows are animals, we are animals, we inhumanely slaughter our own, and every other animal on the face of this planet, yet people want to specifically focus on the "cute" and "demi-intellegent" one for some reason. I'm not a vegetarian, I am just ambivalent to the fact that this is the natural order of things, and if doing this to cows, chickens, pigs and a plethora of other animals, why is this not okay? It's either all alright, or none of it is. You can't just cry when you don't get your way and expect things to change, and abuse what little power you do have to people who don't agree with you.
> 
> I am of course, talking about the treatment of the Animals, not the role of the Japanese government. Mercury is mercury, you'd have to be naive to believe that a nation who's diet consists of mostly sea-food is not getting gratuitous amounts in their diet, check out their longevity if you think that it's that big of a factor.
> 
> To build onto that, what do you think is in our manufactured school meals all around the globe? What they claim, or something else to cut corners. Pffft, I'd be shocked if I haven't eaten the processed remains of at least 10 rats throughout my life.


N4RU70 FR34K was banned for being a idiot.

As for the rest of your post. If you watched the video you would see _how_ there killing the dolphins, it's completely inhumane and almost definitely causes the dolphin a lot of pain. At least cows, chicken etc die instantly thus not feeling too much pain. And dolphin's are endangered, yet the japanese continue to kill them. Also, the people of japan are unaware that their eating dolphins.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Aug 31, 2010)

BobTheJoeBob said:
			
		

> At least cows, chicken etc die instantly thus not feeling too much pain.


As much as I'd like to agree, that is not true. The way they get killed varies greatly, it can be instantly, but they can also be skinned alive.


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Aug 31, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> BobTheJoeBob said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well I'm not too knowledgeable on how they get slaughtered and I have heard that some get stunned to death. But I only eat halal meat, meaning the animal dies seconds later.


----------



## giratina16 (Aug 31, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> BobTheJoeBob said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Most animals here get stunned. For instance, they will stun a chicken then stick a knife in it's mouth and slit it's throat. Also I cant remember if it was a a cow (technically it's not a cow but oh well) or if it was a pig (could be both) but they stun it then stick a knife in its throat and let them bleed to death.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Aug 31, 2010)

The Japanese are notorious for this type of thing. It serves no purpose other than "sport" and it shouldn't be happening, but in all honesty, it looks kinda fun.


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Aug 31, 2010)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> The Japanese are notorious for this type of thing. It serves no purpose other than "sport" and it shouldn't be happening, but in all honesty, it looks kinda fun.


I wouldn't have the stomach to stab a defenseless animal with a spear.


----------



## alucard77 (Aug 31, 2010)

Wow, I am surprised that this post took off as much as it did.  It was a dead thread for a couple of days.  I just posted because I was moved by watching the documentary.

For those commenting without seeing the whole documentary, I highly recommend that you watch it.  It is free, and I believe it is on demand.  It is on the Animal Planet and it has consistant play time, as they are releasing a new show called "blood dolphin" that follows these people trying to stop this.

Some one asked how long this is going on for, I am not 100% sure.  However, the main guy said there was between 500,000 to 1,000,000 dolphin killed in this area alone.  The slaughter that you see in the video happens every day between September and March.  So this is a daily occurance 6 months out of the year.

Also, I would watch the special to see what is meant by the intelligence of the dolphin.  They show video of the dolphins actually doing artistic things.  They talk about how dolphins do things for fun.  They talk about the communication between the dolphins.  I mean, like another poster said, this video by itself is taken out of context. 

I could see this video and say, wow how horrible.  If you see the whole documentary, you realize why it is so horrible.  They explain that the dolphin understands it is going to be killed.  It knows what is happening.  So, imagine just sitting somewhere knowing your going to die.  Also, if you watch the documentary, they talk about the fact the dolphins get ulcers.  That dolphins can commit suicide and so on.  To me it shows a tremendous amount of intelligence.

Next, take a look at the video and note the baby dolphin that jumps out of the water to get away.  The baby dolphin is slaughtered with all the rest.  In any fishing you throw back the fish that are not a certain size.  So that by itself is inhumane.

I don't defend meat eating, but I do eat meat.  The state of the meat business is also very sad.  There are documentaries about how inhumane the animals are treated as well, and how we will eventually get sick from the meat we eat as well.

But realistically, the reason behind the documentary is to do somethig somewhere to stop one thing.  So it may be dolphins in this one area, and some people don't get that.  But the truth is, it takes one small move to make a change.  You can't change everything together.

Also, for the guy laughing at this, I doubt that you can really stand in front a scene like this and laugh.  Unless laughter is a defense mechanism for you.



			
				BobTheJoeBob said:
			
		

> Overlord Nadrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, it depends on the farms on how the animals get stunned and killed.  One documentary I saw on pigs, they have individual stalls for each pig.  In its 1 year of life the pig never leaves its 6x6 stall.  It literally never walks a step.  They get the food in front of their face, and they shit into a stall.  Upon slaughter, they get pushed onto a conveyor belt that takes the heads off of the pigs.  In 20% or more of cases the Pig gets a heart attack and dies of fear from moving the couple of steps to the conveyor belt.  The other 80% have no idea what is coming.

Realistically, you don't want to know how your food is made.  It is all a production line.  Old school farms don't exist any longer.  They couldn't even exist is the farmers wanted them to.  The farmers have to pay a lot of money to get these tools to create a "profitable" farm.  So a lot of them when interviewed think it is horrible, but they need to do it to pay back the money.  A lot would stop the method.  But it is a business in the long run.

The problem with Dolphins for me, is that they kill you when you eat them.  So what is the point?  Why eat them.


----------



## kirby145 (Aug 31, 2010)

The problem here is that the dolphin hunters are hiding what they are doing. Sure, we kill cows and chickens but it is regulated and anyone can record the process of how its done...

But what I see from the videos is that they are not regulated, people don't even know its dolphin, and cameras are not even allowed?


----------



## _Chaz_ (Aug 31, 2010)

BobTheJoeBob said:
			
		

> _Chaz_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pffffft


----------



## alucard77 (Aug 31, 2010)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> The Japanese are notorious for this type of thing. It serves no purpose other than "sport" and it shouldn't be happening, but in all honesty, it looks kinda fun.



I have gone fishing before.  Me and a couple of friends caught a 450 lb. swordfish.  It took us close to 3 hours to reel him in.  That maybe considered some kind of sport.

The way that the fishing of dolphin happens is like this.

- The ships go out in the ocean and lay down metal lines between the ships.
- They then bang on a the line which causes a wall of noise
- The dolphins think there is this massive object approaching them so they run in the other direction, which is "cove" area
- They then net off the area so that the dolphins cannot escape
- The next morning, dolphin trainers come and buy the dolphins at $150,000 a piece
- The remaining dolphins are bought to a side cove by moving the nets
- Once the nets are set, the "fisherman" get in the boats and row to the middle of the dolphins
- Since the area is full of dolphins, you can basically blindly throw a spear in the water and hit a dolphin to kill it.

I am not sure where there is any form of "sport" in this.  It is going hunting for dear in a room that is 100 x 100, and there are 100 deer in the room.  Also, instead of a rifle, you have a bazooka.  No real "sport there.

By the way, I think it is bullsh*t that Youtube constantly marks this inappropriate for people under 18.  Why?  You telling me  someone younger cannot understand this.  I think it is BS censorship. I know you can sign on, but how many people are going to sign on to see a video?

I just changed the link on the main page again.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Aug 31, 2010)

Nearly everyone on YT has an account of 18+, or is willing to create one to see a video (at least that's what I did before knowing there was no porn).

To be honest I don't even know why those exist, because it's not like there's any porn on YouTube.


----------



## raulpica (Aug 31, 2010)

@alucard77
Please, can you use the EDIT button next-time, instead of double-posting?

Thanks!


----------



## alucard77 (Aug 31, 2010)

Yup, my bad.  Sorry about that.  I just got post happy there.  Don't usually do that.

BTW, check out the new video,  the first 4 minutes of the new video explains the "fishing".  Much better then the other video.

Also, Overload Nadrian, I think the Jap goverment does this.  Any user can send a comment and say, this is offensive.  Kids should not see this.  Youtube will then take it off, or change it.


----------



## giratina16 (Aug 31, 2010)

Well yeah people flag the video so Youtube have to take the appropriate action. In this case the video was obviously flagged for violence so Youtube have put an age lock on it.


----------



## alucard77 (Aug 31, 2010)

giratina16 said:
			
		

> Well yeah people flag the video so Youtube have to take the appropriate action. In this case the video was obviously flagged for violence so Youtube have put an age lock on it.



The MPAA labeled this as PG13.  So I guess Youtube knows better then the MPAA (granted the MPAA can be bought, much like Youtube)


----------



## injected11 (Aug 31, 2010)

giratina16 said:
			
		

> Overlord Nadrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fun fact: they shock them to get a quick boost in blood pressure, so when their throat is slit, they bleed out much faster.

I learned this after asking why a prisoner in a video was seemingly getting along with another guy, then just up and stabs him. They were playing basketball in the prison yard (boosting blood pressure) then stabby stab. He bled out quite quickly.


----------



## Mantis41 (Aug 31, 2010)

I found this an interesting read.  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Humane_Slaughter_Act

It is interesting to note that a lot of our own practises were only cleaned up very recently and even now things many not be good. It makes it tough to take the high and mighty with another culture for a slaughter of a different animal.

Unless you think the dolphin may be classified as a higher level creature and therefore should be treated differently?

Don't get me wrong, I actually shed a tear when I first saw that doco. It's just been since then I have been confused. It is not so much that this act is right it's more the fact that so many other acts that go on, on my own doorstep may be just as disturbing.


----------



## Slyakin (Aug 31, 2010)

mthrnite said:
			
		

> Being that N4RU70 FR34K brings no benefit to our forums, he is now banned from them.
> 
> I win.


I LOVE YOU SO MUCH.

Don't kill dolphins, they don't deserve it.


----------



## jan777 (Aug 31, 2010)

monkat said:
			
		

> You are a fucking asshole.
> 
> 
> Hmm. too late?  Damn it.
> ...



Nice burn.

@topic. I agree with, all life form is precious. guys didnt play Other M yet? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





also, I dont think anyone is breeding dolphins fast enough for it to be an everyday food.
Unlike cows and pigs.


----------



## giratina16 (Aug 31, 2010)

alucard77 said:
			
		

> giratina16 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's the people who flag it.


----------



## david432111 (Sep 2, 2010)

Ellie said:
			
		

> N4RU70 FR34K said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Although the faroe islands are a danish territory, they have they're own traditions, language and culture. Saying that it's denmarks gruesome festival  would be like if there was something like that in puerto rico and it was then called "the usa's gruesome festival".

Back on topic:
Poor dolphins. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



It's strange, technically they don't feel more pain than livestock, but most people(including me) still have more sympathy for them.


----------



## benjaminlibl (Sep 3, 2010)

Is the video the full version of "The Cove"? I've watched the whole documentary, but I can't watch Youtube right now for various reasons. I'm guessing that it's the part where Japanese fishermen bloody the seas by herding the dolphins and repeatedly stabbing them before they die.

I browsed through the thread a little, can't say I completely agree with what is being said. I'm sure this has been mentioned before, but how does one decide when killing one animal is "righter" than killing another? What makes it wrong to kill a dolphin and right to kill a salmon? I'm not sure if it was said in all seriousness, but someone suggested that out of killing dolphins and killing cows, killing dolphins are the greater wrong simply because they're cuter. If it was mean to be serious, then Hollywood has succeeded in brainwashing the minds of young people around the world. That's beside the point, but I just thought I'd voice my opinion. If one considers them both wrong, how can one look at this issue with righteous indignation and still eat meat at the same time? If you're a vegetarian, good for you, but that's your *choice*. 

I suppose humans are animals, but humans are capable of intelligent thought. Which is not to say that dolphins aren't. And dolphins also have nervous systems. Obviously, we can go back and forth about this all day, but that's not my point. Personally, I find that it isn't any more wrong to kill a dolphin than to kill a chicken, or a cow, or a purpoise, etc. Killing animals for food is just about supply and demand. It seems that a market for dolphin meat exists in Japan, and the Japanese fishermen are simply meeting that demand. The problem lies in the way the Japanese fishermen are going about getting their dolphin meat. It's cruel and inhumane, and that's where it's wrong. 

Anyways, this is just an opinion. It's may be wrong, but it's just what I currently believe at the moment. I hope that everyone on the forum can respect each others opinions without the insult throwing and name calling.



			
				Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> I only eat chicken (and most kinds of fish), so I suppose you could consider me a vegetarian.


Lol, I know this isn't related by any stretch of the imagination, but I just had to respond. No, I don't consider eating chicken or fish to be vegetarian, unless you want to get anal about it and call yourself a flexitarian or whatnot. But kudos to you for making the effort to eat less meat.


----------



## shyam513 (Sep 3, 2010)

What is the point of slaughtering innocent creatures in that way, just to have more courses on your table, or an extra dish on a restaurant menu? I myself am a vegetarian, but I normally don't mind watching people eat meat, because I know that in most western countires, the animals used have to be killed humanely, so they do not suffer, and because I don't believe in pushing one's personal choice upon others - but that is not humane. Stabbing Dolphins with spears and allowing them to bleed to death is barberic. If we did that to another human, WE would be considered animals, so why do we do it to animals that have as much a right to live as we do?


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Sep 3, 2010)

benjaminlibl said:
			
		

> Overlord Nadrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's not really that I make an effort to eat less meat, but more so that I just don't like any other kind of meat.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Sep 3, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> benjaminlibl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not even steak?
I would never be able to become a vegetarian. Meat is a part of my life whether it be pepperoni on pizza or some delicious T-bone steak. 
--
Eating dolphin is considered inhumane in other parts of the world because we don't do that. Dolphin's aren't 'part of the food we eat' in places away from Japan. We're not used to it. Dolphins are considered to be playful, friendly creatures. Not ones we eat. I understand where the Japanese stand with this but personally I wouldn't eat a dolphin regardless of the taste. It just doesn't 'feel' right/


----------

